# Helpful advice for men



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

This was made for TAM. A little race but it is Comedy Central...


Fight Like a Girl - Uncensored - Inside Amy Schumer Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> This was made for TAM. A little race but it is Comedy Central...
> 
> 
> Fight Like a Girl - Uncensored - Inside Amy Schumer Video Clip | Comedy Central


Amy Schumer? Might as well flag it NSFW.


----------

